
AI Grant: Get $2,500 for your AI project - rmeertens
https://aigrant.org/
======
gus_massa
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14851806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14851806)
(167 points, 13 hours ago, 33 comments, currently #17 in the front page)

------
rkaplan
The AI Grant fellowship has been an awesome experience so far; I highly
recommend applying if you're on the fence. The grant itself is useful (and
this round includes $20k of Google cloud credits!) but equally valuable is the
community that Nat has curated around the project. There are a lot of great
folks working on AI from all sorts of places just a Slack message away. Now
that Daniel Gross (YC's AI-focused partner) is involved as well, I'd expect
that community to continue to grow.

~~~
rmeertens
Care to elaborate on your experience? What project is yours? Also: what do you
think it takes to get a project accepted?

------
Daviey

      The 10 Fellows below were chosen from more than 450 applicants.
      Each will receive $5,000 to pursue their project, no strings attached.
      
      ...
      Liam Atkinson, a neural network to generate puns.
      ...
    

video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6vyIuwXNrQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6vyIuwXNrQ)

Solving the real problems...

Would only be better if it also supported innuendo, and outputted the results
as animated GIF's.

~~~
mysterydip
I think it's great that the grant exists; it was the catalyst to get me
working on my own project. But seeing the list of final qualifiers (many of
whom boiled down to "use a neural network for x") left me disappointed. I was
hoping to see some revolution, not evolution.

~~~
Swenrekcah
I think the point of those kinds of small grants is not to revolutionise
anything, and not even to evolve anything necessarily. Rather I think the
purpose is just exactly what you experienced. Get people off the metaphorical
couch and start tinkering with the technology you want them to tinker with. If
the grant can motivate them to spend their time on learning that technology
then the grant-giver's goal is accomplished, for the very small price of $5000
per person.

~~~
mysterydip
I understand what you're saying. What I was meaning was I was hoping to see
more variety in ideas. If they called it "mlgrant" then fine, no problem
there. But AI is such a large field that I would've hoped to see tinkering in
other areas.

